# English Vs. Western



## mustangmaiden (Jan 27, 2016)

So growing up where I did, I don't know a single person who rides English, and I was wondering what the difference between English and western riding is?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Tack, clothing, position, amount of contact, the list is long.

One thought per poster....

In English you have to wear breeches that are so unflattering to the older fatter body, I like my jeans


----------



## mustangmaiden (Jan 27, 2016)

I just meant riding wise. I already know about the breeches haha. But surely you don't have to wear them if your not in a show?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

mustangmaiden said:


> But surely you don't have to wear them if your not in a show?


Well actually most people choose to wear them, English saddle leather is softer than Western and will scratch up if you wear 'work' jeans. Also because of the stirrup leathers being narrow, it is really easy to get pinching and rubbing, so breeches and long boots, or short boots and chaps, are far more comfortable and practical.

Again to the differences, this is SUCH a big question, could you list all the differences between the disciplines in Western? Then there are all the differences between English disciplines........I'll leave trying to explain it all to someone who has the patience to take a stab at it


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

mustangmaiden said:


> I just meant riding wise. I already know about the breeches haha. But surely you don't have to wear them if your not in a show?


You don't have to, but they are more comfortable. I have ridden both and they are so different. I feel like a new rider starting all over again riding English (grew up riding Western).


----------



## mustangmaiden (Jan 27, 2016)

Well, the reason I'm asking, is becuase I ride western, but I feel more confident when I'm riding bareback, I guess I just don't like all the saddle between me and the horse and I feel like I'm way up in the air and can't feel what's going on, if that makes sense. Anyways, I know English gives you "closer contact with the horse", which I like the sound of. And I think a lot of gaited horses are rode English style (right?), not that I have a gaited horse but I would like to. And I know people ride gaited horses western too, but like I said I like to feel more connected to the horse. Anyways, I've been reading and it doesn't look like the actual riding is whole lot different, but I'm confused about the reining, do you plow rein in English or is it something different? 
And do any of you ride both English and western or is it better to just pick one style?


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

mustangmaiden said:


> Well, the reason I'm asking, is becuase I ride western, but I feel more confident when I'm riding bareback, I guess I just don't like all the saddle between me and the horse and I feel like I'm way up in the air and can't feel what's going on, if that makes sense. Anyways, I know English gives you "closer contact with the horse", which I like the sound of. And I think a lot of gaited horses are rode English style (right?), not that I have a gaited horse but I would like to. And I know people ride gaited horses western too, but like I said I like to feel more connected to the horse. Anyways, I've been reading and it doesn't look like the actual riding is whole lot different, but I'm confused about the reining, do you plow rein in English or is it something different?
> And do any of you ride both English and western or is it better to just pick one style?


I only ride English but a lot of people at our barn ride both.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

mustangmaiden said:


> Well, the reason I'm asking, is becuase I ride western, but I feel more confident when I'm riding bareback, I guess I just don't like all the saddle between me and the horse and I feel like I'm way up in the air and can't feel what's going on, if that makes sense. Anyways, I know English gives you "closer contact with the horse", which I like the sound of. And I think a lot of gaited horses are rode English style (right?), not that I have a gaited horse but I would like to. And I know people ride gaited horses western too, but like I said I like to feel more connected to the horse. Anyways, I've been reading and it doesn't look like the actual riding is whole lot different, but I'm confused about the reining, do you plow rein in English or is it something different?
> And do any of you ride both English and western or is it better to just pick one style?


I have friends with gaited horses and I believe their saddles, whether English or western or Aussie, have a different tree.

I'm a 'hybrid' rider; endurance saddle, which has leathers vs, fenders, but the seat is more western with a western headstall, and bosal. In dressage, well it is dressage saddle and English bridle breeches and tall boots, or paddock boots and half chaps, unless cold then full chaps.

My gelding neck reins and "plow reins". Makes no difference to him or me. I post the trot no matter what saddle.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't show any longer, so prefer jodhpurs over breeches. They're similar, but jods are meant to be worn with short boots, while breeks are meant to be worn under tall boots.

English saddles aren't meant to be used with jeans, as you can scratch the leather badly. That's why seamless jods/breeks are preferable, and why they're made with soft fabric.

There isn't a concise list of the differences between English and Western disciplines, as they both have many variations. One of the most important rules in English riding is verboten in Western; constant rein contact. 

With the saddles being smaller, you also have to learn a balanced seat. There's very little leather to keep you in the saddle, so you'd better have decent balance. Western also requires good balance, but the center of weight is different and although a good rider will never touch the horn, it can be used for balance when you're first learning your seat.

I don't ride Western, but the disciplines are just as difficult to learn correctly as any English ones. Neither are 'easy' if you want to learn them correctly, and not just bomb around on a horse in particular tack.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

OK, LOL yet another thing where pages of description wont give you what you are looking for. Booking just one English lesson will let you feel and experience some of the differences.

Yes you are right, less leather between you and your horse makes it feel different, you get a 'closer' feel with the Western. In English we tend to ride with a lot more contact, which can feel very strange to the Western rider, and yes direct rein aids rather than neck reining.

I ride/have ridden both, both are fun, but yes, go get one lesson and see how you like it, best way to know the difference is to experience it!


----------



## piglet (Oct 2, 2012)

Many people ride both English and Western - but "English" can cover flat racing, jumpers, hunters, steeplechasers, dressage, arena riding, trail riding, saddleseat, sidesaddle . . .Many different kinds of saddles are "English."

Many horses can adapt to being multi-purpose.

I like my saddleseat style saddle because there is minimal leather between me and my horse. I like my huntseat saddle on windy days, or when my horse is extra lively, as the deeper seat and suede knee rolls give me extra security.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

sarahfromsc said:


> I have friends with gaited horses and I believe their saddles, whether English or western or Aussie, have a different tree.


 That's mostly just a marketing ploy. As long as the saddle fits, it doesn't matter whether or not it's considered a 'gaited saddle'.

I ride my Spotted Saddle Horse/Racking Horse gaited mare in my Stubben Siegfried.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Speed Racer said:


> That's mostly just a marketing ploy. As long as the saddle fits, it doesn't matter whether or not it's considered a 'gaited saddle'.
> 
> I ride my Spotted Saddle Horse/Racking Horse gaited mare in my Stubben Siegfried.


They fell for it! 

Curious Question: is it the same with the gaited bits?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I use the same bit for her as I have for my TB. There really isn't anything unusual about the skeletal system of a gaited horse versus non-gaited. Are there really such things as 'gaited bits'? How odd, and why are people so gullible?


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

If you are not showing in a discipline you can ride in any saddle that makes you and your horse happy. If you are just noodling around an arena or going out on trails, the riding technique is not that different. I ride in a 'trail' dressage saddle and out on the trail I give my horse a loose rein. Whereas when we are schooling in the arena I maintain more contact. 

I grew up riding western but now, like you, find it much more natural and comfortable to go with an english saddle. Probably because of my short stubby legs, with western I feel like there is so much saddle between me and the horse I spend all my time aboard fighting my saddle, can't relax. 

But -- big but here -- I am not aiming for dressage or jumping or gaited competition, each of which requires its own specialized training, knowledge, and tack. 

I ride in stretchy breeches like thick leggings with suede inside the knees, and half chaps. Tall boots, in my opinion, are simply traditional, not necessary at all for ordinary riding. I'm sure not buying them anyway.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Speed Racer said:


> I use the same bit for her as I have for my TB. There really isn't anything unusual about the skeletal system of a gaited horse versus non-gaited. Are there really such things as 'gaited bits'? How odd, and why are people so gullible?


Yes there are gaited bits. And yes, people are.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

mustangmaiden said:


> So growing up where I did, I don't know a single person who rides English, and I was wondering what the difference between English and western riding is?


Basic fundamentals are the SAME. 

Whether they are ridden western or english, horses are expected to be soft in the bridle, and responsive to leg and seat aids. The basic foundation a horse needs for either is the same. 

Of course there are differences with tack and riding attire, but differences in how you actually ride/cue the horse will depend on what event you are doing. Show jumpers are ridden a bit differently than hunter jumpers. Just like a reining horse is ridden differently than a western pleasure horse.

Much to broad of a question to go into the differences in every possible scenario! :wink:


----------



## mustangmaiden (Jan 27, 2016)

@avna 
You hit the nail on the head with how I feel. And I don't plan on doing any event or anything, just trying to figure out what is best for me. I guess I'll have to see if there's someone near me who gives English lessons so I can see if I like it


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I ride both english & western. For just bombing around the fields and going down the roads and trails I like my western saddle. 

When I arena ride or take my lessons (even though they are from a western dressage instructor), I always ride english. On the roads I tend to give my horse a loose rein, but in our lessons we have constant contact...and in english I feel like I can feel the horse better and give my signals better. Might be just a mental thing.....

And I do not show. So when I ride I usually just wear my Ariat boots (short paddock-type boots) and jeans with half chaps. Or if I'm REALLY lazy I wear yoga pants. We aren't that stylish out here in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

(General statement) English horses don't "plow rein" it is called "direct rein". They are NOT pulled around by force. I use very little rein to turn my horse, I use leg, seat and body weight (very subtlety).

I started in a Western saddle for about 10 years. I felt more comfortable riding English, not just the saddle, but in general. I use an All Purpose saddle (not quite Dressage, not quite Jump).

I wear breeches, but my legs are so short that the bottoms are at my ankles so I can wear jodhpur boots.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Whinnie said:


> my legs are so short that the bottoms are at my ankles so I can wear jodhpur boots.


:rofl::rofl: see first read through I just got that bit, and was going HUH? my legs are long, but they finish at the ankles....

THEN I read it again......


"I wear breeches, but my legs are so short that the bottoms are at my ankles so I can wear jodhpur boots."


But it was way funnier the first read


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> :rofl::rofl: see first read through I just got that bit, and was going HUH? my legs are long, but they finish at the ankles....
> 
> THEN I read it again......
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## mustangmaiden (Jan 27, 2016)

Ah thanks for explaining the reins! And I've never worn breeches, but they don't seem that bad, why don't people like them?


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

I KNEW I should have edited that! At least I didn't say below the knees!


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

beau159 said:


> Show jumpers are ridden a bit differently than hunter jumpers.


Sorry to interrupt this thread.

Show jumpers can't be ridden differently than "hunters jumpers" because "hunters jumpers" don't exist. It is either hunters OR jumpers (also known as show jumping). They are different disciplines but often they compete at the same shows which offer Hunter classes and Jumper (Show Jumping) classes. 

For simplicity most people shorten that to say "hunter jumper shows" but it is actually very confusing for people that do not show or ride English. 

Carry on.


----------



## mustangmaiden (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm one of those people who doesn't understand English talk, so can someone explain what the hunter part in "hunter jumper shows" is?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have never competed in jumping, only low hunter. In hunter class, you are judged on form and how well the horse goes and how you ride. In jumping, you just need to clear the jumps I think.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

I've only ridden in a western saddle once. It is MUCH more secure than any of the English saddles I've used before. The horse I was riding tripped bady going downhill and I didn't move at all. I would have eaten dirt in that situation if it was an English saddle. It might not be important to experienced riders, but to a very untalented novice it makes a huge difference.


----------



## mustangmaiden (Jan 27, 2016)

But you do jump in hunters then?


----------



## SillyStallion (Feb 7, 2016)

mustangmaiden said:


> I'm one of those people who doesn't understand English talk, so can someone explain what the hunter part in "hunter jumper shows" is?


It's actually an American term, not used in the UK - in the UK we have

Showjumping - jumping coloured fences (usually only this type of jumping at one event)
Working hunter - this is showing where you do a ridden flatwork display and a course of jumps, followed by a tackless conformation assessment, sometimes followed by a judge ride for final placings. Usually this is as part of larger showing events.
Dressage - flatwork. Usually only this at any one event.
Equitation - like dressage but as a showing class and not as complex
Eventing - One or 3 days consisting of 3 phases. Dressage, showjumping and cross country. On the 3 day form the eventing is over a long format including a long gallop.
Endurance - speaks for itself?
Trec - pinched from the french. It's equitation with obstacles.

There are others too but these are the main ones.

I personally dislike the term 'English vs Western' - it is more correct to say 'Western vs non-western', as the French, Germans, Spanish etc also ride in a similar manner.

ETA - not to forget the Welsh, Scottish and Irish too...


----------

